# Vintage Marantz receiver on eBay: $12,000



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Just spit my coffee all over my screen:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARANTZ-MIN...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item41620a6886

Is this in any way worth it?

Jim


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's probably not worth it except to a die hard collector. But that is one sweet receiver and there is no denying a lot of work went into it, but still . . . you can get some seriously good new stuff for $12k.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was thinking it was definitely going to be a Tube piece, but for a Solid State Stereo Receiver, that is utterly absurd. Marantz's Tube gear from the 60's often fetches close to that amount and is a somewhat safe investment. I am blown away by that asking price and do not think anyone will pay anything close to that.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive seen things like this before on eBay and it cracks me up that someone thinks they are worth that much. Even a collector that has smarts would never pay that much.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

There is no real harm is asking an unrealistic amount for what you are selling. There may be some rich fool who really wants what you are selling and doesn't care about the price.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Someone just bid like a quarter of a million dollars for a clump of glue that looks like Homer Simpson???? It takes all kinds. :huh: http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...for-over-200k/2012/01/27/gIQAy9OwVQ_blog.html


----------

